# No tan breve, pero clarísima explicación de la mal llamada potencia RMS



## Kebra (Dic 9, 2009)

Bueno, estuve mirando a ver si ya estaba posteado, pero no lo vi. Si está, borrenlo, y si no, leanlo que está muy interesante, y no es necesario ser Einstein para entenderlo.
Lo posteo porque las explicaciones que vi son poco amigables para el aficionado.

La traducción es mía de un documento publicado en no se qué revista de audio yankee y lo postee en un foro de technics hace unos meses donde andaban medio en banda con esto.

Es largo. Si no obvservan las imágenes, no lo van a entender.

Es interesante.

Acá vamos...

Potencia RMS

El significado de "Promedio".

Antes de entrar de lleno en el asunto, es importante explicar que significa "promedio".
Afortunadamente, su significado cuando se refiere a formas de onda es el mismo que para el común de las cosas. Si fuéramos a muestrear una forma de onda (es decir, un gráfico de voltaje, corriente, potencia, etc., en función del tiempo) en intervalos iguales de tiempo, sumando luego sus valores y dividiéndolos por el número de muestras, obtendríamos aproximadamente el valor promedio del voltaje, corriente, potencia, o lo que sea que la forma de onda represente. A menor intervalo de tiempo, mayor es la precisión del valor promedio. La operación matemática de integración es una forma de hallar cuál sería el valor promedio llevando esos intervalos de tiempo a niveles muy pequeños, cercanos a cero, y es necesaria si queremos calcular el valor promedio exacto de una forma de onda.
Para simplificar la explicación, voy a utilizar formas de onda cuadradas, lo que permite ver fácilmente sus valores promedios sin necesidad de utilizar la matemática.

Una forma de onda periódica es una onda que se repite en forma idéntica, una y otra vez. El período de la onda, o un ciclo, es el intervalo de tiempo que se repite. Si encontramos el promedio de un ciclo completo, entonces el promedio del ciclo siguiente será exactamente igual al primero. Si combinamos ambos ciclos y los sumamos, y al resultado lo dividimos por el numero de ciclos, obtenemos que el promedio de dos ciclos es igual al promedio de un ciclo. De manera que es relativamente simple obtener el promedio de una forma de onda periódica de larga duración calculando el promedio de un solo ciclo completo.

Potencia equivalente o disipada.

El otro concepto importante es la potencia equivalente o potencia disipada en forma de calor. Supongamos que aplicamos 5 watts a un resistor durante 10 segundos. La cantidad total de energía aplicada al resistor es 5 watts x 10 segundos = 50 watt-seg = 50 Joules. Esto, por supuesto, eleva la temperatura del resistor. Cuánto eleva la temperatura en grados, depende de la masa del resistor, cuan rápidamente fue aplicada la energía, y que tan rápido el calor puede moverse por conducción, convexión y radiación. No nos interesa para esta explicación calcular el valor exacto del aumento de temperatura. Lo importante aquí es que el total de la energía disipada por el resistor es el total de la energía aplicada a él.

Consideremos el siguiente circuito, donde el interruptor cierra y abre en un período de 10 segundos, continuamente:




El voltaje aplicado al resistor sería el siguiente:




Y la potencia disipada por el resitor sería la siguiente:




Esta segunda forma de onda en función del tiempo muestra la potencia instantánea, es decir, la potencia entregada al resistor en cada instante de tiempo. Esta sobreentendido que cada vez que varía el voltaje y la corriente en el tiempo, también lo hace la potencia. Pero es obvio que cuando el interruptor está abierto, no está siendo entregada potencia al resistor. Es muy importante darnos cuenta de ésto, porque nos va a permitir hallar el nivel preciso de energía que está siendo transferida, así como también calcular otras magnitudes importantes.

Como mencioné antes, el nivel de energía transferido al resistor es el producto de la potencia y el tiempo. Esto es estrictamente cierto unicamente si la potencia es constante durante ese período de tiempo. Cuando la potencia varía, la energía puede ser calculada "muestreando" la potencia en intervalos de tiempo frecuentes, calculando el producto de la potencia por el tiempo en cada intervalo, y sumandolos. El total termina siendo el area bajo la curva de la forma de onda, y se vuelve mas preciso a medida que el intervalo de tiempo es menor. Hay que utilizar integrales para poder calcular con precisión, pero para nuestro simple ejemplo no es necesario, ya que es fácil ver que durante los primeros 5 segundos, el área bajo la curva es simplemente 10 watts x 5 segundos = 50 watt-seg = 50 Joules.

Ahora, averigüemos la potencia promedio durante el periodo completo de 10 segundos.

Es fácil de darse cuenta con solo mirar el gráfico de potencia que la potencia promedio es de 5 watts. Es 10 watts durante la primera mitad del período y es 0 watts durante la segunda mitad. Si fueramos a muestrearla a intervalos regulares, la mitad de las muestras serían de 10 watts y la otra mitad de 0 watts. Dividiendo por el total de muestras, obtendríamos 5 watts para la potencia promedio.

Si hubieramos aplicado 5 watts continuamente durante los 10 segundos del período, hubiéramos entregado 50 Joules de energía al resistor. El resistor hubiera disipado un total de 50 Joules, exactamente el mismo valor que si hubieramos entregado 10 watts por la mitad del período. LA POTENCIA EFECTIVA O POTENCIA DISIPADA DEL CIRCUITO ES 5 WATTS, QUE ES LA POTENCIA MEDIA O PROMEDIO.

Es fácil ver que si entregaramos 4 veces la potencia durante 1/4 del período, igual tendríamos la misma potencia media y la misma energía entregada (y obviamente, la misma energía disipada por el resistor).

Ahora miremos el voltaje y la corriente mas atentamente. Recordemos la forma de onda del voltaje.:



La ley de Ohm nos dice que la corriente es:



Observando el gráfico, el voltaje medio es 5 volts, y la corriente media es 0.5 amperes. Pero el producto de la corriente por el voltaje (2.5 watts) no es la potencia media. De hecho, ese producto no tiene significado alguno. Necesitamos otra medida de voltaje y corriente si vamos a calcular potencia media sin hallar primero la potencia instantánea.

El significado de RMS

RMS es una función matemática, como el promedio, que reduce una función compleja a un valor finito. Y, como el promedio, tiene una definición precisa. La definición se desprende de su nombre en inglés, es la raiz cuadrada (square Root) del promedio (Mean) del cuadrado (Square) de la función.
Entonces, el valor RMS de una función o forma de onda, se calcula primero elevándola al cuadrado, luego hallando el promedio de la misma, y finalmente obteniendo la raiz cuadrada del promedio. Debe hacerse en ese preciso orden.

Calculemos el valor RMS del voltaje de nuestro ejemplo.



El primer paso es elevarla al cuadrado:



Luego, tomamos el promedio de esta forma de onda, que se reconoce facilmente observando el gráfico y es de 50 volts². El promedio YA NO ES UNA FORMA DE ONDA, ya que no varía con el tiempo, y es un valor único. Finalmente, tomamos la raiz cuadrada del promedio y obtenemos 7.071... volts. Ese es el valor RMS del voltaje de la forma de onda original. Haciendo lo mismo para la corriente obtenemos un valor RMS de 0.7071... amperes.
Esto es correcto siempre para cualquier tipo de onda, de voltaje o corriente, aplicadas a una carga RESISTIVA, utilizada aquí para simplificar las cosas. La razon viene de la definición matemática básica de RMS y promedio. Es mas fácil de ver observando solo el voltaje o la corriente.
La potencia instantánea es V²/R donde V² es el voltaje instantáneo.
Entonces la potencia media (Avg del inglés average) es Avg(V²/R) = Avg(V²)/R
R puede extraerse del Avg ya que no varía con el tiempo. El voltaje RMS es la raiz cuadrada de Avg(V²), entonces (Vrms)² = Avg(V²) y la potencia media es Vrms²/R = 7.071² / 10 = 5W.

Los pasos fueron estos:

(10V)² --> 100V² (se eleva el voltaje al cuadrado)
100V²/2 --> 50V² (se calcula el promedio)
Raiz cuadrada de 50V² --> 0.71067812V (se calcula valor RMS del voltaje)
la potencia es V²/R, entonces VRMS²/R=Potencia media = 0.71067812²/10 = 50/10=5W


Un análisis similar de la corriente muestra que la potencia media es también I²rms x R
La importancia de la corriente y voltajes RMS es que permiten ser utilizados para calcular directamente la potencia media.

¿Potencia RMS?

El valor RMS de una forma de onda de potencia puede ser calculada como cualquier otro valor RMS, aunque la misma no representa potencia disipada o ninguna otra magnitud útil.
La calcularemos solamente para demostrar como se puede hacer.

La forma de onda de potencia era:



Elevando al cuadrado:



El promedio del cuadrado de la potencia es claramente 50 watts, y la raíz cuadrada de eso es 7.0711... watts. Descubrimos antes que la potencia equivalente de nuestro circuito (la potencia media) era de 5 watts, NO 7. EL VALOR RMS DE LA POTENCIA NO ES LA POTENCIA DISIPADA NI MEDIA, DE HECHO, NO REPRESENTA NINGUNA MAGNITUD FÍSICA ÚTIL. Los valores RMS y promedio de casi todas las formas de onda son diferentes. Una excepción notable es la corriente contínua pura (de valor constante), cuyos valores promedio, RMS y pico son los mismos.

Es importante notar que el término "POTENCIA RMS" es mal utilizado en el mundo de la industria del audio. En ese contexto, significa la potencia media (Avg) cuando se reproduce un cierto tono, pero no es el valor RMS de la potencia.

Queda entonces en manos de los fabricantes colocar los valores correctos, ya que si el valor RMS de las especificaciones de los amplificadores hace referencia a la potencia media, no estan siendo engañados. Pero si es el valor RMS de la potencia media, será mayor que ésta, y uno cree que tiene un equipo con mayor potencia de la que realmente entrega.


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 10, 2009)

Tambien pueden ver mas detalles en: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_mean_square
Salu2.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 10, 2009)

Kebra dijo:


> ........................................................................
> Queda entonces en manos de los fabricantes colocar los valores correctos, ya que si el valor RMS de las especificaciones de los amplificadores hace referencia a la potencia media, no estan siendo engañados. Pero si es el valor RMS de la potencia media, será mayor que ésta, y uno cree que tiene un equipo con mayor potencia de la que realmente entrega.


*Jamas* la especificacion de  "potencia RMS" fue el "valor cuadratico medio (RMS)" de la potencia de salida (bueno... jamas con fabricantes serios )

Debido a la limitacion que impone tension de la fuente de alimentacion (la tension de salida nunca puede ser mayor que la de la fuente) la maxima potencia de salida depende del tipo de señal, se entrega mas potencia con una onda cuadrada (la maxima) que con una senoidal pura.

Se tiene que definir entonces algun tipo de señal standard referida a esa especificacion.
La primera y logica es usar una onda senoidal pura y de esa manera se especificaba la potencia inicialmente, eran Watts y nada mas.


Pero a la masa le gustan los numeros grandes y el marketing fue mas fuerte...
Se "inventaron" otras especificaciones, que si bien tienen fundamento tecnico lo importante era inflar los numeros. Como la señal de audio nunca es una senoidal pura, se considero una señal consistente en los primeros armonicos de una onda cuadrada.
*Habia entonces que diferenciar los Watts resultantes de este test con los Watts resultantes de una senoide pura* --> Se los llamo entonces "Potencia Musical" y "Potencia RMS".

Despues se retorcio mas la cosa considerando la potencia pico en intervalos cortos (PMPO) que inmediatamente degeneraron en una mentira grosera, pero como a la masa le gusto tener equipos de 6W (reales pero no escritos en ningun lado) y 1000Wpmpo hicieron desaparecer a los "Watts musicales" y quedaron los "Watts RMS" para equipos serios.

-------------------------------------

En los equipos clase G y H la fuente entrega una tension variable a la etapa de salida, eso hace que en este tipo de equipos especificar la potencia correspondiente a una senoide pura sea insuficiente.
Aca *si tiene sentido* especificar tambien la potencia en intervalos cortos y con armonicos o ruido rosado.


----------



## sergio rossi (Dic 10, 2009)

gente muy interesante el comentario. muchas gracias por volcar sus conocimientos. un abrazo.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 10, 2009)

A favoritos, muy buena info. Justamente el otro día estaba por interiorizarme más en el término "RMS".


Saludos!


----------



## Kebra (Dic 10, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> En los equipos clase G y H la fuente entrega una tension variable a la etapa de salida, eso hace que en este tipo de equipos especificar la potencia correspondiente a una senoide pura sea insuficiente.
> Aca *si tiene sentido* especificar tambien la potencia en intervalos cortos y con armonicos o ruido rosado.



Mi amplificador Technics dice tener un circuito "Class H+".

La potencia está indicada como:

*Rated minimun sine wave:
    RMS power output
    40Hz-20KHz both channels driven
    0,8% THD
                                   100 W per channel (8ohm)

1 KHz continuous power output
    both channels driven
                                   103 W per channel (8ohm)
half power THD                                          0.07 %

Low frequency damping factor             30 (8ohm)

Me aventuro a decir que de potencia media debe tener unos 75 a 80 W, medidos a ojímetro y teniendo en cuenta que el consumo máximo es de 160W.


----------



## xavirom (Dic 10, 2009)

En una onda senoidal el valor eficaz de tensión, corriente o potencia es 0.707 veces el valor de pico o valor máximo y el valor medio es 0.636, en una onda cuadrada, el valor eficaz es el mismo que el valor pico (1) y el valor medio es 0.5 siempre y cuando la relación del ciclo de trabajo sea del 50%

El valor eficaz se define como la cantidad de calor que produce la circulación de una corriente equivalente a la misma cantidad de calor que produciría una corriente contínua. 

En un amplificador de audio, lo que se especifica como potencia de salida RMS está referida a una onda senoidal de una frecuencia determinada a una tasa de distorsión conocida sobre una determinada carga, por lo tanto corresponde a 0.707 de la tensión de pico máximo de la medición anterior elevada al cuadrado dividido la resistencia de carga.

Al día de la fecha creo que no hay ningún misterio oculto en todo esto.

La potencia de pico o musical, siempre es mayor que la RMS por una cuestión mas que obvia, con un programa musical, la fuente de alimentación de un amplificador no está obligada a entregar toda su potencia, por ende, por cuestiones de mala regulación, esta situación es mas favorable para que la tensión de la misma esté mas elevada que cuando está sometia al esfuerzo de alimentar una onda senoidal contínua, ergo, la tensión disponible en la carga durante estos picos es mayor y también es mayor la potencia. La diferencia entre ambas potencias nos puede dar algún dato de que tan buena o tan mala es la fuente de nuestro amplificador.

Esto siempre fue así, hasta que empezamos a ver por ejemplo amplificador technics que dicen entregar 5 x 120W RMS, y en su chapa característica estipulan un consumo de 240W.
La confusión que lograron los fabricantes de equipos audio es impresionante!!.

Lo de la potencia PMPO, no resiste el menor análisis, forma parte del amarillismo del audio. 

Mi humilde opinión. 
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 10, 2009)

Muy de acuerdo en todo salvo en esto:


xavirom dijo:


> En una onda senoidal el valor eficaz de tensión, corriente o *potencia* *es 0.707 veces el valor de pico*



Si la potencis RMS son los Volt RMS por la corriente RMS
Y V RMS es Vpico/raíz2=0,707*Vp, y I RMS=Ipico/raíz2=0,707*Ip (aproximando 1/raíz2 como 0,707).

Entonces es P RMS=Vp/raíz2*Ip/raíz2=Vp*Ip*(1/[raíz2]²)=Potencia Pico*1/2.
La potencia RMS es entonces la mitad de la potencia de pico.

Saludos


----------



## xavirom (Dic 11, 2009)

Cacho,
A ver..........

Dada una onda senoidal de 20Vpp sobre una carga de 8 ohms, tenemos:

Vp= 10
V RMS= Vp * .707= 7.07V RMS
I RMS= VRMS / 8 ohms= 7.07/8=0.88 A RMS

Entonces, P RMS= VRMS * I RMS= 7.07 * 0.88= 6.25W RMS

O lo que es lo mismo

P RMS= VRMS (2)/ R= 7.07(2) /8= 49.98/8=6.28W RMS

El factor de forma es menor que 1 y se multiplica por el valor pico, no se divide, si no resulta que el valor eficaz es mayor que el de pico lo cual no es correcto.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 11, 2009)

xavirom dijo:


> Dada una onda senoidal de 20Vpp sobre una carga de 8 ohms, tenemos:
> 
> Vp= 10
> V RMS= Vp * .707= 7.07V RMS
> ...


*Es un error de concepto hablar de Potencia RMS en forma general.* 
Si bien el "valor cuadratico medio" (RMS) se le puede aplicar a cualquier magnitud, solo en algunas tiene un sentido util.
En este caso tiene sentido con la V e I  pero no con P, aplicar la media cuadratica a una potencia es tan util como calcularle el arco tangente multiplicado por 47 .

Con *V e I senoidales puras*, el producto Vrms*Irms da la *Potencia media* *= Ppico/2* *(no Prms). *
*El termino "Potencia RMS" usado en audio se refiere a las condiciones del ensayo, no a que sea un valor cuadratico medio (RMS).
*


----------



## Cacho (Dic 11, 2009)

Sin entrar en lo que plantea Eduardo (me suena coherente su planteo y no puedo disentir sin argumentos), te cuento Xavirom que lo que escribiste es exactamente lo mismo que yo.



xavirom dijo:


> Dada una onda senoidal de 20Vpp sobre una carga de 8 ohms, tenemos:
> 
> Vp= 10
> V RMS= Vp * .707= 7.07V RMS
> ...


No discutiremos que dividir por raíz de 2 es lo mismo que multiplicar por 0,707..., así que asumo que ese punto está superado.

Como I RMS es [Vp/(raíz2)]/8r=Vp*0,707.../8r, reemplazando en la última fórmula es P RMS=0,707Vp*0,707Vp/8r=(1/raíz2) Vp*(1/raíz2) Vp / 8r. Agrupando un poco es [(1/raíz2)Vp]²/8r=1/2 Vp²/8r=1/2 Ppico.

En definitiva, en cualquiera de los dos casos queda multiplicado por (1/raiz2)² o por 0,707 dos veces (0,707²) y eso da 0,4998. Error más que aceptable por el redondeo.
No discutamos, que estamos diciendo lo mismo.
Lo único distinto a esto que estamos diciendo está en aquel post tuyo. Nada más.
Creo que no me comí ningún corchete o letrita, si lo hice, avise el que lo encuentre.

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999 (Dic 11, 2009)

cacho, cuando le respondiste a xavirom escribiste:"Muy de acuerdo en todo *salvo en esto*:..."
De ahí la confusión, porque efectivamente, ambos proponen dos formulas que dicen lo mismo.
En lo referente a este post, no hace falta eliminarlo, Kebra: de hecho, seria lindo mostrarlo a los que andan en internet publicando amplificadores de audio con tda's200x con una bateria de auto, y diciendo que sacan 40W.
Y la acotación de Eduardo: habrá que tenerla en cuenta (yo también pensaba que Pmedia=Prms)


----------



## Kebra (Dic 11, 2009)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> cacho, cuando le respondiste a xavirom escribiste:"Muy de acuerdo en todo *salvo en esto*:..."
> De ahí la confusión, porque efectivamente, ambos proponen dos formulas que dicen lo mismo.
> En lo referente a este post, no hace falta eliminarlo, Kebra: de hecho, seria lindo mostrarlo a los que andan en internet publicando amplificadores de audio con tda's200x con una bateria de auto, y diciendo que sacan 40W.
> Y la acotación de Eduardo: habrá que tenerla en cuenta (yo también pensaba que Pmedia=Prms)



Hicieron un merengue! Ya me marearon!

Pmedia= Vrms²/R
Prms= no existe.

No se olviden que todo esto es válido unicamente para una carga RESISTIVA PURA. Nada que ver con un parlante, sólo sire para explicar que es el RMS.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Dic 11, 2009)

Sí: hicimos un enorme merengue.
Me retracto con lo que dije sobre el duelo cacho-xavirom: este ultimo escribió:
"En una onda senoidal el valor eficaz de tensión, corriente o *potencia es 0.707 veces el valor de pico*..."
Cacho tiene razón, porque efectivamente la palabra *potencia* está de mas en esa relacion, porque como anbos remarcan luego,  P RMS (en realidad es P media)= P pico /2
Y en cuanto a la terminología P eficaz - P media - P RMS: deberemos tener cuidado de no hacer más merengue....


----------



## xavirom (Dic 14, 2009)

Si Cacho, tenés razón, es lo mismo multiplicar x 0.7 que dividir por raíz de 2, sucede que en mi locura pensé que multiplicabas x raíz de 2............

Con respecto a P RMS= P media, es correcto, de tanto leer P RMS se me fijó en algún lugar de mi cerebro........., aunque cuando leemos P RMS sabemos en realidad de que estamos hablando.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2009)

Bueno, resultó fácil ponernos de acuerdo. Si los dos decíamos lo mismo... 

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999 (Dic 24, 2009)

Releí el post y creo que podemos resumirlo así (cualquier error, por favor acotadmelo):

1 - *V*eficaz = *V*rms (lo mismo se dice de I: *I*eficaz = *I*rms)

2 - *Vrms * Irms = Pmedia*

3 - *V*media * *I*media : no existe

4 - *P*rms : no existe

En fin. Kebra, se agradece el aporte.

(y claro: las formulas de arriba son con factor de potencia = 1, esto es, cargas totalmente resistivas)


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 16, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Con *V e I senoidales puras*, el producto Vrms*Irms da la *Potencia media* *= Ppico/2* *(no Prms). *


ok

Leyendo el tema me dio curiosidad ver que podía investigar sobre los fabricantes con esta mal llamada Potencia "RMS"

*Cito:* Según DAS Audio

¿Que es la potencia RMS? http://www.dasaudio.com/index.asp?pagina=soporte&modo=buscador6&b=42&c=64

Es una expresión incorrecta que deriva de la forma habitual de calcular la potencia de un altavoz, que es dividiendo el voltaje RMS al cuadrado por la impedancia (V²/Z). RMS son las siglas de root-mean-square, que hacen relación a la transformación matemática que obtiene la media del valor absoluto de una señal alterna (es decir, con ciclo negativo y positivo). La expresión adecuada para "potencia RMS" es potencia media. La relación entre el valor RMS y el valor de pico es diferente para cada señal.

¿Que es la potencia media? http://www.dasaudio.com/index.asp?pagina=soporte&modo=buscador6&b=43&c=64

La potencia media (average power) es el resultado de medir la potencia derivándola de un valor RMS de voltaje o de corriente. Es la forma correcta de escribir "potencia RMS".


----------

